# FreeBSD Ports Search (Was: CentOS6 binary compatibilty)



## phillipsjk (Mar 14, 2014)

Hello,

I have been having a hard time compiling Bitcoind and namecoind, so have decided to resort to installing binary packages (because time is literally money). 

The FreeBSD ports collection actually has a port of bitcoind. Though I have no idea what a "slave port" is.

Namcoin has some pre-built binaries for various GNU/Linux distros. If you look at the source-code of the page, you will see there are packages for fedora 18,19,20, but not fedora 10 (aparently about 5 years old now). It appears that most the Linux binary packages in the ports collection are compiled for fedora 10. This page shows that installing a CentOS 6 compatibilty layer is also an option (and would correspond with one of the namecoin binaries).

However, the _linux_base-c6_ package does not appear to be on http://pkg.freebsd.org/ in the following package sets:

freebsd:9:x86:32
freebsd:9:x86:64
freebsd:10:x86:64

I am using the freebsd:9:x86:64 package set at the moment. I am also using  pkg0.isc.freebsd.org. I checked the package set I was using on pkg0.bme.freebsd.org as well.

I was hoping somebody could explain the discrepancy

Edit: no idea how Spell-check decides when to work.


----------



## phillipsjk (Mar 14, 2014)

*The discrepancy is: pkgng != ports*

Installation still fails though:

```
root@casey:/usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-c6 # make install
===>  linux_base-c6-6.4_1 linuxulator is not (kld)loaded.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-c6.
root@casey:/usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-c6 # kldload linux
root@casey:/usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-c6 # make install
===>  linux_base-c6-6.4_1 compat.linux.osrelease: 2.6.16 is not supported, please use 2.6.18, BEWARE this is highly experimental.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-c6.
```

Should I assume it is only installable in FreeBSD 10 then?


----------



## ondra_knezour (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: CentOS6 binary compatibilty [found port]*

You have to load the Linux compatibility layer and set higher than default compatible Linux version.

See kldload(), linux() and sysctl(). Also this thread may be interesting for you.


----------



## phillipsjk (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: CentOS6 binary compatibilty [found port]*

Now that I installed the ports collection, I found both a "namecoin" and "bitcoin" port not listed here.

I am now wondering when it is appropriate to use the FreeBSD ports website (but fear it is off-topic in my own thread).
The "bitcoin" port actually contains the patch files required by the "bitcoin-daemon" port. I suppose that is what a "slave port" means.

Incidentally while I was typing this, "bitcoin-daemon" was removed from that listing and replaced by "bitcoin". I suppose that is what I get for bugging the maintainer. Edit: more ports search confusion (detailed below).


----------



## ondra_knezour (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: CentOS6 binary compatibilty [found port]*

You would probably get better results with `cd /usr/ports && make quicksearch name=value` or `make quicksearch key=value`.

Also give the FreshPorts site try.


----------



## phillipsjk (Mar 14, 2014)

Incidentally, I noticed that i2p was in /usr/ports/net-p2p/, but tor was not. I was able to find it with the following command:
`find /usr/ports -name tor`
(it is in /usr/ports/security/tor).

I notice that my complaint about visible packages being switched is incorrect.
If I search by name, I get bitcoin-daemon-0.8.6_1, but not bitcoin.
If I browse "FreeBSD Ports: Net-p2p", I get bitcoin-0.8.1, but not bitcoin-daemon.

At this point, I am sort of not trusting what that website tells me.


----------

